
Handbook for Spoken Mathematics – Larry’s Speakeasy (1983) [pdf] - mindcrime
http://web.efzg.hr/dok/MAT/vkojic/Larrys_speakeasy.pdf
======
mindcrime
I wish I'd found this a long time ago. Somehow, I find that reading maths
related works is easier is I know how to "speak" what I'm reading, even if I
don't actually know what it means in detail. If I'm "reading" something
mathematical and don't know how to speak it in my mind, something wants to
turn off and say "just ignore this." But if I can read it, and just not
understand the details, then my mind is satisfied to read over it; and I can
go back afterwards and lookup the details on the bits I didn't understand.

Does anybody else experience dealing with math this way?

~~~
gizmo686
Yes. Back in undergrad, I would always annoy my math professors by asking how
to pronounce some of the symbols they were using.

Having said that, there are also times when I have to avoid reading a piece of
math and just look at it visually.

------
tokenadult
Thanks for sharing the link to this great resource. I'll let my math students
know about this. It's a bigger list with more examples than any I have seen
before in a mathematics textbook, with very detailed instructions.

